# Problemi DVD xine

## vezzo

Ho un problema con i DVD nel senso che inserisco il DVD e viene montato correttamente e riesco a vedere i file vob, ma se cerco di aprire il dvd con xine mi esce un errore:

```

-errore nel motore di xine-

non c'è alcun plug-in di input disponibile per trattare

'dvd://'

forse la sintassi di MRL è errata o il file o lasorgente di stream non esiste.

```

e poi

```

La sorgente non può essere letta.

Può darsi che tu non abbia i permessi sufficenti, o la sorgente non contiene dati (p.e. disco non insterito)

```

non so davvero cosa possa essere...please qualcuno mi può aiutare?

----------

## djinnZ

ehm... dire non funziona non basta.

Dovresti cortesemente accludere almeno le use flag con le quali hai compilato xine. A naso ti sei perso il supporto dvd ed codec per strada quindi verifica le use flag che hai impostato (mi pare che sia proprio dvd).

----------

## vezzo

scusa ero sicuro di averle scritte....

queste sono quelle del make.conf

```
USE="acpi alsa -arts avahi cairo cdr dbus dvd dvdr dvdread encode gif gnome gtk hal jpeg -kde mad mp3 mpeg nvidia ogg opengl pdf png -qt3 -qt3support -qt4 quicktime samba spell svg tiff truetype vorbis win32codecs unicode X xml xvmc"
```

e queste di package.use

```
media-libs/xine-lib vcd
```

e per chiudere in bellezza l'output di eix

```
[I] media-libs/xine-lib

     Available versions:  (1)  1.1.8 ~1.1.9 1.1.9.1 ~1.1.9.1-r1 1.1.10

   {+X +a52 +alsa +dts +dvd +mad +modplug +musepack +theora +v4l +vorbis +xcb +xv -aalib -arts -debug -fbcon -flac -gtk -imagemagick -jack -libcaca -mmap -oss -real -samba -truetype X a52 aac aalib alsa altivec arts debug directfb dts dvd dxr3 esd fbcon flac gnome gtk imagemagick ipv6 jack libcaca mad mmap mng modplug musepack nls opengl oss pulseaudio real samba sdl speex theora truetype v4l vcd vidix vorbis wavpack win32codecs xcb xinerama xv xvmc}

     Installed versions:  1.1.10(1)(14:10:25 02/02/2008)(X a52 alsa dts dvd gnome gtk ipv6 mad modplug musepack nls opengl samba theora truetype v4l vcd vorbis win32codecs xcb xv xvmc -aac -aalib -altivec -arts -debug -directfb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -flac -imagemagick -jack -libcaca -mmap -mng -oss -pulseaudio -real -sdl -speex -vidix -wavpack -xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://xine.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Core libraries for Xine movie player
```

Il fatto è che ho cercato in ogni dove ma il mio problema non l'ha avuto nessuno e l'unico che l'ha avuto ha aggiunto il suo utente al gruppo optical e tutto ha funzionato tra le altre cose ho avuto lo stesso problema con k3b prima di decidere di passare a gnome.

----------

## Flameeyes

Usa dvd:/ non dvd://, altrimenti prova ad aprire / come percorso del DVD.

----------

## vezzo

uguale stessi errori a parte che /dev/hdb è diventato /dev/dvd

----------

## HoX

Su vlc la path da dare è dvd:///dev/dvd (nb: 3 slash dopo dvd:) e penso che la stessa cosa valga per xine. Provare per credere

----------

## vezzo

nulla ne con xine ne con vlc se però passo i vob funzia tutto

----------

## Flameeyes

No, per xine NON ci vanno tre slash.

Assicurati che /dev/dvd esista, che sia leggibile dal tuo utente, e prova --verbose=3

----------

## vezzo

se facci un ls -al in /dev trovo:

```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root             3  3 feb  2008 cdrom -> hda

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root             3  3 feb  2008 cdrom1 -> hdb

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root             3  3 feb  2008 cdrw -> hda

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root             3  3 feb  2008 dvd -> hda

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root             3  3 feb  2008 dvd1 -> hdb

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root             3  3 feb  2008 dvdrw -> hda
```

quindi a quanto sembra il device è leggibile dal mio utente!!!!!

----------

## HoX

 *vezzo wrote:*   

> se facci un ls -al in /dev trovo:
> 
> ```
> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root             3  3 feb  2008 cdrom -> hda
> 
> ...

 

potresti descrivere un attimo la tua macchina? hai due unita cdrom? gli hd sono sata? Io (con un cdrom) avevo solo hdc... hda e hdb erano riservate per gli harddisk (che tra l'altro non avevo perche' era SATA=sda)

----------

## vezzo

le unità sono :

/dev/sda -> Hard Disk SATA

/dev/hda -> Masterizzatore DVD

/dev/hdb -> Lettore DVD

----------

## MajinJoko

sei nei gruppi corretti?

se esegui 

```
xine dvd://path_dove_è_montato_il_dvd
```

(di solito il path, se usi gnome-mount, è tipo /media/titolo_del_dvd)

funziona?

----------

## vezzo

adesso mi funziona però esce:

```
Questo è xine (X11 gui) - un riproduttore video libero v0.99.5.

(c) 2000-2007 Team di xine.

libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.9 for DVD access

libdvdread: Attempting to use device /dev/hdb mounted on /media/MAX_COTTAFAVI___FEDE_POGGIPOLL for CSS authentication

libdvdread: Could not open /dev/hdb with libdvdcss.

libdvdread: Can't open /dev/hdb for reading

libdvdread: Device /dev/hdb inaccessible, CSS authentication not available.

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in nav_read.c:356 ***

*** for dsi->dsi_gi.zero1 == 0 ***

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ../input/libdvdnav/nav_read.c:356 ***

*** for dsi->dsi_gi.zero1 == 0 ***
```

e non posso però selezionare il dvd dalla barra dei controlli...

----------

## Flameeyes

 *vezzo wrote:*   

> se facci un ls -al in /dev trovo:
> 
> ```
> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root             3  3 feb  2008 cdrom -> hda
> 
> ...

 

No. Tu stai guardando i symlink. I symlink hanno _sempre_ i permessi a lrwxrwxrwx. Ciò non influisce sul fatto se tu possa accedere o meno ai _veri_ dispositivi.

```
ls -l /dev/hd{a,b}
```

Questo è il comando utile.

----------

## vezzo

ecco quello che vedo

```

# ls -l /dev/hd{a,b}

brw-rw-rw- 1 root cdrom 3,  0 Feb  3  2008 /dev/hda

brw-rw-rw- 1 root cdrom 3, 64 Feb  3  2008 /dev/hdb

```

----------

## Scen

Verifica che il tuo utente appartenga al gruppo cdrom.

----------

## vezzo

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Verifica che il tuo utente appartenga al gruppo cdrom.

 

appartiene

----------

## xveilsidex

ma se ti logghi come root riesci ad aprire xine e ad aprire i file?

----------

## djinnZ

```
brw-rw-rw-
```

ma non è un tantino strano? Io un device a blocchi world writable non lo ho mai visto.

Hai hal/dbus installati? Prova un revdep-rebuild od un emerge -1 e verifica che non ci siano regole strane aggiunte ad udev. Non è che hai tutto il sistema ~x86? Quale kernel usi? etc.

----------

## pi.rosset

Non vorrei dire una stupidaggine ma avevo lo stesso problema e l'ho risolto dentro il pannello di controllo di Xine (si apre cliccando sulla chiave inglese) e alla voce media, se non mi sbaglio, al posto di /dev/dvd gli ho messo il lettore, nel tuo caso /dev/hdb e dopo tutto ha funzionato regolarmente.

Non è che in fstab monti /dev/hdb da qualche parte?

----------

## vezzo

appunto mi ha tolto rw a g e o adesso ho solo brw------- però non funziona, anche dandogli il mio lettore dvd nel pannello di controllo...mi dice sempre che manca sto benedetto plug-in per leggere dvd:/ ho guardato anche sulle faq di xine e non dice nulla...

----------

## MajinJoko

mhh.. ripeto.. ma se da console dai:

```
xine dvd://path_dove_è_montato_il_dvd
```

va o no?

----------

## vezzo

Si funziona, vedo il video e funzionano i menu, vanno i dvd originali e quelli fatti da me...però mi escono gli errori riportati sopra:

```
Questo è xine (X11 gui) - un riproduttore video libero v0.99.5.

(c) 2000-2007 Team di xine.

libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.9 for DVD access

libdvdread: Attempting to use device /dev/hdb mounted on /media/MAX_COTTAFAVI___FEDE_POGGIPOLL for CSS authentication

libdvdread: Could not open /dev/hdb with libdvdcss.

libdvdread: Can't open /dev/hdb for reading

libdvdread: Device /dev/hdb inaccessible, CSS authentication not available.

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in nav_read.c:356 ***

*** for dsi->dsi_gi.zero1 == 0 ***

*** libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ../input/libdvdnav/nav_read.c:356 ***

*** for dsi->dsi_gi.zero1 == 0 ***
```

----------

